# GT-R R32 zenki?



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

Bros,
What is this so called GTR32 zenki? Is this like the S14 where there are kouki and zenki versions?

Thanks!


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Zenki and kouki are Japanese words that are used to describe the "generation" of model, as there are often some changes between the first half of the production, and second half of the production.

Zenki = first generation
Kouki = last generation

So a zenki R32 would mean from 89-91.

It has nothing to do with S14.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

ok thanks! I know it does not have a connection w/ Silvias directly just want to know if it's the same reason why they use the same on R32s. Anyways are there any changes bet. zenki and kouki GTR?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I've got a '91, and IIRC the cut line between zenki and kouki is August 1991...so I'm never sure if my car is a zenki '91 or a kouki '91


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> I've got a '91, and IIRC the cut line between zenki and kouki is August 1991...so I'm never sure if my car is a zenki '91 or a kouki '91


The line was set from September 1 I think. You can see the difference in the door panels, the kouki has impact beams.


----------



## br32uno (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry fot the hijack, but would a '92 GTR have the wider oilpump drive at the cranck ?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

No it doesn't. All R33 and R34 have them and perhaps soem later model R32's to 
How is your R32 by the way?


----------



## br32uno (Jul 24, 2008)

freakazoid3 said:


> No it doesn't. All R33 and R34 have them and perhaps soem later model R32's to
> How is your R32 by the way?


currently facing a rebuilt, thus my asking.
I was hoping later model R32 meant kouki.
Seems not than :bawling:

back on topic.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> I've got a '91, and IIRC the cut line between zenki and kouki is August 1991...so I'm never sure if my car is a zenki '91 or a kouki '91


Check the headlamps. Dipped beam is H3C on older cars and H1 on new cars. Headlamp surrounds look different too.


----------

